# helicoil for dummies



## freeriderB (Jan 9, 2004)

anyone give a few pointers to fixing a stripped crank arm with a heli-coil? 

My LBS tried to fix the threads but I guess they were too far gone. The pedal would thread...then before it got tight it just flopped around.
They do not have heli-coils.

So if I were to buy a heli-coil on my own...

1. what size do I need for standard platform pedals?
2. could I do it myself with limited tools? I don't need a drill of anything right?
3. could I get one at Home Depot?
4.I have no probs buying new cranks...just thought I would learn something new

I've searched but only saw tons of posts that say..."use a heli-coil."

oh yeah...LX drive side crank on my AM bike.

thanks.


----------



## Rudster (Jun 25, 2008)

http://www.ehow.com/how_5142767_install-helicoils.html


----------



## myarmisonfire (Mar 28, 2005)

Never let a bike mechanic fix threads with a heli-coil! Take it to a machine shop. It will cost a few bucks more but the threads will be perpendicular to the crank arm. Unless the crank arm is set up properly and the hole is drilled out and tapped in a milling machine your threads will not be square. It will feel like you bent your pedal! Quality thread repair is much harder than it first appears. But with how cheap you can get cranks from online you should probably just get new ones. You can buy SLX cranks for not much more than $100 from CRC.


----------



## freeriderB (Jan 9, 2004)

*new crank*



myarmisonfire said:


> Never let a bike mechanic fix threads with a heli-coil! Take it to a machine shop. It will cost a few bucks more but the threads will be perpendicular to the crank arm. Unless the crank arm is set up properly and the hole is drilled out and tapped in a milling machine your threads will not be square. It will feel like you bent your pedal! Quality thread repair is much harder than it first appears. But with how cheap you can get cranks from online you should probably just get new ones. You can buy SLX cranks for not much more than $100 from CRC.


that's what I have decided to do...
I just don't have the time to bring it somewhere.
New cranks will be coming this week.


----------



## T174M (Feb 9, 2008)

I have heli-coiled a crank arm before. Made my own helicoil insert out of stainless steel. Actual heli coil kits are actually kind of pricey, and you are definitely better off getting a new crank arm.


----------



## ScottSaxer (Jul 16, 2007)

a heli-coiled thread is much stronger than the threaded aluminum. yes heli coil kits can be kindof pricey but when done right it produces a very good thread


----------

